
RE: Engineering Culture - zerotolerance
https://medium.com/@allingeek/re-engineering-culture-acd3a4c5eb15#.7qxunmhfm
======
hocuspocus
> If you let that culture fail you’ll end up like a post-2010 PayPal, a
> Pandora, a LinkedIn, a Dell, a GM, a 2000’s era Microsoft.

Having LinkedIn in this list seems a bit unfair. Yes I'm sure they have a lot
of non-engineer employees (they're making money and need salespeople, how dare
they!) but something like Kafka doesn't come out of a company with no
engineering culture.

~~~
zerotolerance
That's fair. I just find myself begging for an alternative. No other service I
use ships with as many huge bugs. Feels like the only customer they care about
are recruiters.

